# الجاليرى و معرض الصور المسيحية



## x_man (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ماسم قسم الصورعدد الصورصفحات الجاليري1صور السيد المسيح336*● طفوله السيد المسيح
● معمودية السيد المسيح
● المسيح مع الاطفال | 2 | 3 | 4
● المرأة الخاطئة* المزيد...​2صور السيدة العذراء  
409  
*● بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للقديسة مريم | 2 | 3 | 4*
*● صور ميلاد يسوع المسيح | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9*
*● صور تقديم الطفل يسوع للهيكل | 2*
*● *صور هروب العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر | 2 | 3 | 4 المزيد...​3صور من الكتاب المقدس  
120  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 16 | 17 | 18 
4صور الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت  
27  
*1 | 2 | 3* 
5صور القديسين  
269  
*الفهرس: أ | ب | ت | ث | ج | ح | خ | د | ذ | ر | ز | س | ش | ص | ض | ط | ظ | ع | غ | ف | ق | ك | ل | م | ن | هـ | و | ى* 
6صور الآباء الكهنة بكنيسة الأنبا تكلا بالإبراهيمية بالإسكندرية 
116  
*● أبونا تكلا لبيب
● أبونا أرسانيوس عزيز سري
● أبونا أنجيلوس ميخائيل
● أبونا أنجيلوس فتحي 1 | 2
● أبونا كيرلس قلتة 1 | 2 | القمصية
● أبونا تكلا وليم
● أبونا فليمون صبحي
● أبونا كاراس إبراهيم* 
7صور كنيسة الأنبا تكلا القديمة في السبعينات  
10  
*● صور المعمودية القديمة
● صور إحضار جسد الأنبا تكلا 1972* 
8صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس  
91  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 
9صور تلوين عامة  
80  
*● 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
● صور تلوين أون لاين في قسم الأطفال* 
10صور مذود الميلاد - 2005  
6  
1 
11حضانة ملائكة الأنبا تكلا  
9  
1 
12صور كشافة الحبشي  
19  
1 | 2 
13آية وصورة  
69  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 
14صور الكريسماس (الميلاد)  
413  

*بابا نويل أو سانت كلوس 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 | اجراس 1 2 | شرائط 1 2 | شموع 1 | الحلوى 1 2 | المرتلين 1 | شجرة الميلاد 1 2 3 4 5 6 | فواصل 1 2 3 | الأقزام الصغيرة 1 2 | رجل الثلج 1 2 | النبات الشائك 1 2 | منازل 1 | زينة الشجرة 1 2 3 | حيوان الإيل 1 | اكاليل الزينة 1 2 3 | هدايا عيد الميلاد 1 2 3 4 | كلمات 1 2* 
15صور مسيحية للتلوين 
220*● 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 16 | 17 | 18 | 19 | 20 | 21 | 22
● تلوين على النت في ركن الاطفال* 
16لوحات الفنان جوستاف دوريه للكتاب المقدس  
100  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 
17صور مسيحيه متحركة  
150*1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15* 
18صور العمارة القبطية  
641 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 
19صور مسيحية لبرامج الدردشة والمنتديات  
54  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 
20صور خيمة الإجتماع وأدوات المذبح  
67  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 
21رسوم الملائكة و رؤسائهم  
59  
*● صور ملائكة منوعة
● أيقونات قبطية للملائكة 1 | 2
● رسومات الملاك الحارس
● صور الملاك جبرائيل
● ايقونات الملاك ميخائيل 1 | 2
● صور الملاك رافائيل* 
22صور الإثنى عشر تلميذا  
54  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 
23قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس  
37  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 
24أرشيف صور ترميم الكنيسة ما بين عامي 2005 - 2007  
165  

*● المذبح 1 2 3 | الفناء | القبة | القاعة | المدخل | الخورس | السلم 1 2 | المكتبة الإستعارية 1 2 | المكتبة الصوتية | المعمودية | حجرة الكهنة | خلف الكنيسة 1 2 | يسار الكنيسه | وسط الكنيسة 1 2 | يمين الكنيسه
● الأسبوع السابق للافتتاح 1 2* 
25كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الجديدة - 29 مارس 2007  
203  

*● حفل إفتتاح الكنيسه الجديده 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
● صور متنوعة لعمارة وأيقونات الكنيسة 1 2 3 4 5
● القداس الأول: قداس جمعة ختام الصوم 1 2 3 4 5* 
26الزيارة التاريخية لقداسة البابا أبونا باولص بطريرك أثيوبيا لكنيسة الأنبا تكلا - يوم 15 يوليو 2007  
142  
1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 16 
27البابا شنودة الثالث يزور كنيسة الأنبا تكلا ويقوم بتدشين المعمودية الجديدة - 5 أغسطس 2007  
105  
*1** | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | **12*
​


----------

